# New Color Nook coming?...



## mrkalel (Aug 4, 2010)

According to engadget.com, B&N is prepping a Color Nook running Android to debut next Tuesday during their event...

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/21/barnes-and-noble-prepping-new-nook-with-full-color-touchscreen/

It is still up in the air if it might POSSIBLY be a Color E-Ink or an LCD...

What do you guys think?


----------



## Chris Hallbeck (Sep 25, 2010)

That would sure give them bragging rights over the Kindle. I'm sure everyone will have a color reader eventually. Price is probably the main thing holding them back.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Will be interesting to see how well it works for long-term reading and what kind of new features they put in it.

N


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

The Android part is even more exciting to me than the color / touch screen part. I have an Android phone and love it...if this is basically an inexpensive (depending on price) Android tablet, I might just have to take a look...


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

If it's color LCD, it's a major fail IMO. There are plenty of cheap ($99) color LCD-based "e-readers" out there, and most readers don't take them seriously because LCD displays cause eyestrain in most users. "Color" isn't "better" -- in this case, black-and-white e-Ink is the newer, more expensive technology, and is better for reading.

One day, we'll have color e-Ink or Mirasol displays, and that will be fantastic, if only because we won't have to keep hearing about how great color LCD would be for e-readers!   

I think B&N knows better than to switch to LCD -- and to charge more for it, no less!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not surprised.  Awhile back I was thinking Nook 2 could be color because B&N's marketing is a list of everything the Kindle isn't.  I hope it is lighter than the current Nook, has a better UI, and is not an LCD.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

that would be cool maybe, not many of my books have pictures beyond the cover. I do love the cover art and miss it on the kindle. the only thing that would make me think to change is if the device read my kindle books as well as ... say B&Ns.

sylvia


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be interested in an LCD color screen.  On the other hand, if it's the Mirasol technology that'd be disappointing, since when it was shown earlier this year there was speculation that it would be used on the Kindle (and I suppose it still could be even if it shows up on the nook).  

Color doesn't particularly interest me, though - although I know it's huge for some people.


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I wouldn't be interested in an LCD color screen. On the other hand, if it's the Mirasol technology that'd be disappointing, since when it was shown earlier this year there was speculation that it would be used on the Kindle (and I suppose it still could be even if it shows up on the nook).
> 
> Color doesn't particularly interest me, though - although I know it's huge for some people.


Wow, thanks for mentioning the Mirasol tech, Meemo. I went and watched the info video at Qualcomm - really fascinating stuff.

I guess we'll just have to wait until next Tuesday to find out what the answer is.... and in the meantime have fun speculating!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I wouldn't be interested in an LCD color screen. On the other hand, if it's the Mirasol technology that'd be disappointing, since when it was shown earlier this year there was speculation that it would be used on the Kindle (and I suppose it still could be even if it shows up on the nook).
> 
> Color doesn't particularly interest me, though - although I know it's huge for some people.


I've seen that Mirasol tech and it looks interesting.

We'll see what happens. I can't wait for CES to see what comes out. Yes I'm a big Kindle and iPad fan, but I always love hearing about new technology and the advancements that they are making in eink.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

This is very interesting speculation about the new Nook.  But I won't be interested in another Nook until they give us some type of organization system.  And not just for B&N purchased content, but for My Documents as well.  They've announced a software upgrade coming in November, and is supposed to include organization, but looks like it might be for B&N content only.  I still think this is one area where the Nook falls behind the Kindle.


----------

